# Need professional advice for medical reasons.  Really appreciated.



## medicaluse (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I have a training history and it worked out pretty well will supplements and stuff but now i have a medical problem for al while.

I had to take morphine for 2 years = result testosterone levels almost 0. This is normal when using opiates like morphine or herione.

The docters could fix my problem (neck problem) pretty well after almost 2 years. But now i have to quit the morphine and it's not easy.
I'm using methadone to stop and that i going pretty well. But i really feel the more i stop the opiates the more i have problems with fatigue, concentrations etc etc....
No i know that after using morphine for so long my testosteron is not going to start in 123. That's why i asked some fitness friends because they have the same problem after using steriods. So everybody recommended nolvadex. But also this could take a while to kick in. The doctor prescribed me with two 250 sustanon injections just to help me with my quitting of morphine (the fatigue etc) and i gave me a box of nolvadex to kick start the natural process. Now my questions. If i wait with nolvadex untill i'm finished with  sustanon i will have a downfall. What's the best way to go. Use the sustanon and nolvadex together for 4 weeks of something like that and than the nolvadex an week extra.

I hope you pro's can give me soms info. I really want to quit the morphine but it's not simple if you have to go to work and you have no power 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## bvs (Jun 5, 2014)

first welcome to the forum and best of luck giving up the drugs
second a few of the things you said dont make sense to me. ill give my basic reasoning but hopefully some more experienced guys will chime in cos im no hands on expert.

your friends recommended nolvadex? all nolvadex does is occupy the estrogen receptors in your body so i dont see how it would help your cause in any way.
and i dont think it takes very long to "kick in" at all so im not sure what your friends are on about

did the doc prescribe just the two shots of sustanon cos that will up your test but once it is out of your system you will be back to square one? or are you saying he is putting you on trt?

look up the drug clomid. seems to be more like what you are after in terms of kick starting your natural test levels.


----------



## medicaluse (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello thx for the quick answer. Why whould nolvadex not cause a raise for my natural testosterone. This is also for bodybuilders but it should have the same effect on me? 
Why would clomid be differtent?

Last question. I decide to take the nolvadex. Can i take i together with those two shots of sustanon. I leave two weeks between the shots..

Thanks


----------



## medicaluse (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't have clomid available? No could it harm to take the nolvadex for a week or two? I tried it one time during my morphine use and i really noticed a difference in testikel size in a positive way. Bit no more libido. I also hope it does not harm fertility...


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 5, 2014)

How much morphine are you taking a day. What milligram pills did they give you.


----------



## shenky (Jun 5, 2014)

not a professional, so all I'll say is I wish you the best of luck. I know first hand that opiates are a bitch. God bless, my man, you can do it, brother.


----------



## dcreasy (Jun 5, 2014)

I just wanted go give you some advice i have firsthand knowledge aboht what you are going thru with the opiates i know yoh dont want to have to withdrawal from morphine but if you choose to get on methadone it will be 10 times harder to get off of than morphine if you can avoid getting on methadone please do morphine withdrawal will only last 3-7days methadone will take 1-3months i was on methadone for 10 years i had to go to an inpatient hospital detox center for 18 days and when i got out i was still in withdrawal took me 3 months before i could even go back to work just something for you to consider and if you're going to a methadone clinic they will try and keep you there as long as possible


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey man how old are you now and have you actually had your testosterone levels checked? 

If you've already injected the exogenous steroid that will through off any attempt at measuring where you are at now. What I would want to see is, like asked, how old you are and where your numbers are sitting including estrogen. Chronic opiates most definitely suppress the hpta but that gets very individual specific. Get some test done and see where things are sitting. I agree with above that nolvadex is not where I'd start and definitely not a willy nilly approach. Opiates are rough man


----------



## JackC4 (Jun 6, 2014)

Opiates=the devil


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2014)

u cant get professional medical advise cause none of us are drs..any dr like question u should ask a dr


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 6, 2014)

I am no expert but If I were you I would ask my doctor for trt . Brush up on the subject consider it and if its right for you ask your doc to help you . Good on you for kicking the drugs bud


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 6, 2014)

dcreasy said:


> I just wanted go give you some advice i have firsthand knowledge aboht what you are going thru with the opiates i know yoh dont want to have to withdrawal from morphine but if you choose to get on methadone it will be 10 times harder to get off of than morphine if you can avoid getting on methadone please do morphine withdrawal will only last 3-7days methadone will take 1-3months i was on methadone for 10 years i had to go to an inpatient hospital detox center for 18 days and when i got out i was still in withdrawal took me 3 months before i could even go back to work just something for you to consider and if you're going to a methadone clinic they will try and keep you there as long as possible



You have to want to get off opiates in order to do so which it sounds like you do. 
Try this....to avoid withdraw cut your pills in half. Reduce your pill intake by a half a pill a day. Then the last 3 or 4 days just do a half a pill. You'll be able to weene off like this with out going through the pain and symptoms of withdrawal.  I've been on pain meds before due to injuries. Some injuries were quit bad so I was on meds for a while here and there. I did it just how I explained and it's really not that hard If you do it just like that. Good luck.


----------



## motley482 (Jun 6, 2014)

If you have a doctor thats prescribing u sust than why dont you ask him what to take, how much, and how its going to better you as far as rebuilding ur test levels


----------



## motley482 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ive been on suboxone for 4 yrs man and honestly its ten times better than methadone or anything for that matter...its saved my life and u ween off it just like u wud methadone but I feel its a better and easiear process...maybe u shud consider that


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 6, 2014)

dcreasy said:


> I just wanted go give you some advice i have firsthand knowledge aboht what you are going thru with the opiates i know yoh dont want to have to withdrawal from morphine but if you choose to get on methadone it will be 10 times harder to get off of than morphine if you can avoid getting on methadone please do morphine withdrawal will only last 3-7days methadone will take 1-3months i was on methadone for 10 years i had to go to an inpatient hospital detox center for 18 days and when i got out i was still in withdrawal took me 3 months before i could even go back to work just something for you to consider and if you're going to a methadone clinic they will try and keep you there as long as possible


Agreed I had a habit so no I'm not talking out my ass.
you need to just stop the opiates all together and get threw the clean do not take any not even one, flush whatever opiates you have left,All you are doing goin from morphine to methadone is replacing one habit for the other.

Sorry if u think this is harsh but if u truly want to clean up your habit .than stop period.First 3 days will be the worst then it's a steady recovery as long as u stick to it.


----------



## medicaluse (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello,

Thanks for you reactions,

I'm only taking 10 - 20 mg methadone a day and i'm still taking less every week. I expect to be off the opiated a month. My test levels were several times checked and always way to low.


So my same question. Can nolvadex help me to give my back my testoseron quicker and can i combine it with two shots of sustanon to speed up the process.

Thanks for your advice... really need it...


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 6, 2014)

chemically restarting the physiologic pathway that produces testosterone is more complicated than just taking nolvadex, and if the goal is to get your own production working again I would not take testosterone. 

To answer the question you are asking requires more information including your lh, fsh, e2 levels. Treatment could include an lh analogue like hcg, it could include a selective estrogen receptor modulator like nolvadex or clomid or toremifene. It could involve an aromitase inhibitor like anastrozole or exmetstane. 

Someone mentioned talking to your doctor about this. Agreed. Personally I wold talk to an endocrinologist or urologist about getting your production going again. doing it on your own would involve non pharmaceutical grade "research" chems which are really not dependable enough imo to be trusted


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 6, 2014)

what does your endo say?


----------



## shenky (Jun 6, 2014)

medicaluse said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for you reactions,
> 
> ...



Again, not a prof. by any stretch of the imagination, but good luck with the kick. Subutex saved my life; see if you can get that. IMO, it's much more pragmatic than methadone. 

I know of a handful of people who went to TRT after a long history of opiate use/abuse. One of them is a member on this board, but I rarely see him around. I don't believe it's the only solution, but to kick start your own test production will take much more than nolvadex and it will be a drawn out and difficult battle, depending on how long you've been shut down. But I'm not a professional and I'm partly talking out of my ass.

 I summon doc to the conversation


----------

